# Need help with two bottles......



## donalddarneille (Feb 15, 2011)

Getting ready for the OBCA bottle show in Aurora Oregon this weekend and I found two in my sell stash I can not put a value or find information on.

 Bottle on left is embossed:

 MENDALL'SNUMBER 40/FOR THE BLOOD
 About 8 1/2" tall in very lite aqua, BIM with a tooled ring top.

 Bottle on right is embossed:

 PARISIAN SAGEA HAIR TONICGIROUX MFG. CO.BUFFALO
 About 7 1/4" tall, clear, BIM with a flat tooled top.

 Are they just so common that they don't show on my radar? Any help with value would be appreciated!

 Thanks, 
 DonD.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 15, 2011)

Parisian sages are common in my experience (never seen them sell but I have dug several).

 That Mendenhall's looks like a nice one though.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree that the HAIR is no big deal. The other I don't know about. Wish I had time and $$$$$ to go to Aurora, Oregon for this deal. LUV the area and would certainly enjoy the activity.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 15, 2011)

> MENDALL'SNUMBER 40/FOR THE BLOOD


 That looks like Mendenhall. Matt's book has a few but not that one.
  I can't find that one in Fike either.
 J.C. Mendenhall Evensville Ind.. or another Mendenhall altogether.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 15, 2011)

J.C.MENDENHALL & CO.
 EVANSVILLE IND. C.C.C.
 (Left side embosing unknown)
 Products included: Certain Chill Cure, Advertised 1889 and 1900
 Certain Catarrh Cure Advertised 1900 & 1929-1930 and to date of this book 1987
 Certain Cough Cure & Certain Corn Cure advertised 1895
 Aqua Dimensions Unknown. 

 Noted in a ledger from 1892-93 general store HERE


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Donald,

 Good luck at the big show. 

 Those AMA guys were not overly fond of *Mendenhall's Number 40 for the Blood*.

 "Mendenhall's No. 40 for the Blood.â€”The J. C. Mendenhall Medicine Co. of Evansville, Ind., shipped in March, 1917, some of its nostrum "Mendenhall's No. 40 for the Blood" which was misbranded. AnalÂ¬ yzed by the Bureau of ChemÂ¬ istry, the stuff was reported to consist essentially of potassium iodid, cathartic resins, ammoÂ¬ nium acetate, licorice, glycerin, sugar, alcohol and water. It was falsely and fraudulently sold as a cure for syphilis, aneurysm of the aorta, gonorrhea, eczema, rheumatism, catarrh, malaria, and diseases of the liver, kidÂ¬ neys and spleen. In November, 1918,	the company pleaded guilty and was fined $100 and costs.â€” [Notice of Judgment No. 6637; issued March 22, 1920.] From JAMA, 1920. There is also a representation of the label on that page.

 Mendenhall also made the popular CCC Certain Corn Cure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "C C C CERTAIN CORN CURE
 J.C.Mendenhall  Evansville, Indiana" Thanks to Matt's Nexus.


----------



## donalddarneille (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the great information everyone, sounds like Mendenhall's was quite the cure-all from he//....... [:'(]! As for a price I guess I'll aim high, throw it out on the table and see what happens. While the hair tonic will go into one of "those" boxes under the front of the table, I'm sure someone will think they have found a treasure in the dollar box.....[].

 Hey ADMIN, what's up with the deleted posts?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 15, 2011)

> Hey ADMIN, what's up with the deleted posts?


I wondered if anyone else could see that. I know I can. That was more sales attempts for attire at formal unions of two people. If you missed that, you didn't miss a thing.


----------



## donalddarneille (Feb 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> That was more sales attempts for attire at formal unions of two people. If you.........


 

 Ahhhh..... The handbills of the 21st Century!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 15, 2011)

Yup, kinda like that but not even similar.[]


----------

